# 2000 instrument cluster, gauges dead intermittant



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

This seems to be a common problem with the Altimas.
Intermittantly the instrument cluster and gauges( speedometer, odmeter, fuel and coolant gauges ) go dead. I saw many symptoms like this on the web, but no definitive solution. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

There is a problem with the Unified Meter Control Unit (UMCU) inside the cluster. You are going to have to replace the entire cluster.


----------



## stanen8871 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Strange solution*

About 2 months after this intermittent problem with the gauges, speedometer and odometer dropping going dead the drivers side headlight went out. I figured it went out because of the cold. replaced the bulb, cleaned and tightened the ground cable on the battery and haven't had the gauges, speedometer and odometer drop out since. Either the bulb with intermittent ground or the battery ground terminal had some resistance.The cluster may be critical to ground resistance.
Weird one.


----------

